# Digitrax decoders - serial mode capable?



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi all,

Are digitrax decoders capable of recognizing LGB serial pulse commands, or parallel only?

thanks
Keith


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I don't think any US-manufactured decoders do this... 

I have never heard of Digitrax doing this... never seen it in the manual... just to be sure, you are referring to the serial f1 commands, hit f1 twice for function 2, right? 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Greg, I couldn't find it in the online manual either, so I'm pretty sure it can't do it. 
I just wanted to make sure because my friend is still having troubles controlling his backwards-wired Dash-9; it dawned on me that he might have an older MTS system without parallel commands. I also need to confirm the decoder took the programming for 14 speed steps. 

Thanks again, 
Keith


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I agree, those are the two items he is likely to run into... the serial vs parallel should not affect speed control... so I would attack the 14 step thing first.... there is a recent thread about MTS and serial / parallel and it had the model numbers of some of the controllers... the older MTS serial controllers should still be able to do F1 to a "normal" DCC decoder, so you can also check that basic part of the operation... no bell, a problem, get the bell and the basic setup is good... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll let you know what I find out this weekend and post it here. 
Thanks, 
Keith


----------



## rwbrashear (Jan 5, 2008)

Keith-

Digitrax decoders are not serial compatible. However, your friend's loco drive problems are probably more related to CV programming.

The Digitrax DG583AR comes factory programmed for 28/128 speed steps. You will not be able to program CV #29 with an LGB Loco Remote. You will need to use a "P Upgraded" Universal Remote with the included programming module. Set the Universal Remote for Direct Mode Programming (display reads [C -]), not Register Mode Programming (display reads [P -]). In Direct Mode, you'll be able to access CV numbers 1-99. (Press the round STOP button located between the directional arrows to toggle between Register Mode and Direct Mode programming.)

You may also choose to program the loco short address (CV#1) using Direct Mode programming. (Register Mode programming should also work.)

Good luck!

Best regards
Bob


----------

